# Arctic V12 - RBA / Sub Ohm



## Lex Aer (8/11/16)

This looks like it's going to be a monster of a tank regarding both flavour and vapour production (also I suspect it will guzzle juice by the litres). The reviews out there in YouTube land also suggests that this tank is as good if not better than the TFV8.



Any of the local vendors intending to bring this tank over, and if so when? Sooner is always better than later!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp (17/11/16)

I would also like to know


----------

